# Engine Cont. Fuse



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

What does this do?? the other day i was looking for my turn signal fuse which i blew out, dont ask, and i seen one next to the battery that said engine cont. Actually there was two slots for it and only one had a fuse in it. What is the other slot for??


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

Its a fuse between the battery and the ECU, its kind of protection.
if you jump a car, and reverse polarity, youll blow this relay or fuse instead of the ECU, Cool Eh?


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

oh yea, the other slot may be for another option that didnt come with the car.


my fuse box has a few empty spots.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

yeah i know some cars dont have all the options but I know that nissan wont label a spot for the fuse that your car doesnt need.


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

ya got me, if the car runs tho....


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

All of the B-series cars have the same main harness, and a diffrent engine harness. My B13 SER had fuses for power windows, where as that was never an option. It was just cheaper for Nissan to build one harness for all the B-series cars. Hope this helps.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Yes, that really helps. Thanks alot to everyone. One more question though. Which B series model has the most features??


----------



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

Not sure if mine has more, but here goes..

for stock B13 GA16DE (1991) import from Japan

1)electric side view mirrors.
2)power windows front and back
3)aircon without heater.
4)Tail brake lights
4)power steering
5)driver's arm rest
6)back seat arm rest
7)lumbar back extension for ONE rear passenger side.

the 1992 model has the following additions
1)ABS
2)Gear position indicators for auto tranny
3)foldable side view mirrors
4)Disc brakes for the front and rear.

any more ?


----------



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

sorry, I forgot this..

the all important tachometer. Comes standard in our part of the country (Singapore)

Auto trannies come with OD button.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

sorry guy but the enging control fuse is not the protection between the batteryand the ecu. that is a 175 amp super fuse located in the enging compartmemt and if you jump your car off backwards you may blow that fuse before you fry your ecm but you will most likley still melt the wiring harness. if i remember correctly that enging control fuse is for the injectors the reason you dont have two is because im pretty sure you got a 4 cyl. the other hole is for the v6 altama and maxima.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Thats some good info...I never knew we had one of those.


----------



## mjoyner (Oct 16, 2004)

*ENGINE CONTROL FUSE -> NO STARTER W/O IT!*

ENGINE CONTROL FUSE -> NO STARTER W/O IT!

Mine 91 Nissan Maxima is blowing the ENGINE CONT fuse (10 amps)

when it blows, no starter, and the engine dies



dent said:


> sorry guy but the enging control fuse is not the protection between the batteryand the ecu. that is a 175 amp super fuse located in the enging compartmemt and if you jump your car off backwards you may blow that fuse before you fry your ecm but you will most likley still melt the wiring harness. if i remember correctly that enging control fuse is for the injectors the reason you dont have two is because im pretty sure you got a 4 cyl. the other hole is for the v6 altama and maxima.


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

Did it, fuse blew & no damage.
Thanks Nissan.


----------

